# Belgium plans to neuter most cats as feline population explodes



## Fuscus (Sep 4, 2010)

The Belgian government has come up with a radical way to deal with the burgeoning cat population – to sterilise all but a select few of the animals within five years.

If it is passed into law, the country will embark on a phased neutering of all cats except exotic pedigrees at the start of next year, and there will be a ban on using corner shops, noticeboards and small ads to get rid of unwanted litters of kittens.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* http://www.guardian.co.uk

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Tinky (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats positive news.

Cat Flu would be better, but at least someone is recognising that these animals are a risk to native habitat.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah i think they should do something like that over here so only registered breeders are the only ones with cats that are not desexed


----------



## The Devil (Sep 4, 2010)

What a GREAT, maybe that can be added to Bob Katter's wish list..........


----------



## Talanthas (Sep 4, 2010)

lol Better of neutering the idiots who let the cats run wild rather than the animal itself. Its only doing what is in its nature


----------



## bigi (Sep 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> yeah i think they should do something like that over here so only registered breeders are the only ones with cats that are not desexed



+1


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

good idea should do the same here so many cats are dumped here and turn feral then they have litters that are also feral and so the problem multiplies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2010)

Still wont stop all people from dumping unwanted cats or letting their pets roam free and hunt to their hearts content, but I can see it reducing.
Its definitely a move in the right direction, not many people will want cats anymore when they cost $400+ and hopefully the fact it will cost owners more will cause them to be a bit more responsible with them


----------



## cris (Sep 4, 2010)

The Devil said:


> What a GREAT, maybe that can be added to Bob Katter's wish list..........


 
haha good idea, he would probably just want them all shot though.


----------



## The Devil (Sep 4, 2010)

cris said:


> haha good idea, he would probably just want them all shot though.



Hey, whatever..been there, done that.....not all that affective as ownership of machine guns is illegal and pump actions don't have a big enough mag.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

well said Nev lets just shoot them cheaper and better Iradication sorry to all the cat lovers out there


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> well said Nev lets just shoot them cheaper and better Iradication sorry to all the cat lovers out there


 
Feral dogs are a problem in parts of Australia also. Do you have a dog?


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it is a brillant idea and I Don't own cats or dogs but i worked in a pet store for years and have had to take hundreds of kittens and puppies that were dumped at the door to be destroyed. So hence if they wern't bred because people wont get them desexed. This would not have to be forced on people.


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2010)

Responsible pet ownership is a concept lost on a percentage of humans, and like everything it only takes a percentage to wreck it for the majority.


----------

